# Bulletin from KOCO-TV



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

KOCO just released a bulletin on the internet saying all signs point to Oklahoma City Thunder

http://www.koco.com/sports/16925692...okl_break&ts=T&tmi=okl_break_1_06140307182008


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehh could be worse


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Better than most. It could be Bison, Buffalo, Cowboys, Twister or another hick name.

The logo hopefuly will be lightning bolts and the theme song (yes, a lot of people might think hick) "The Thunder Rolls." The mascot something weather related.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

So they go with the WNBA name. This is only a little better than the Thundercats.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Thundercats would have rocked. :lol: Yeah it could have been worse... they could have used Pioneers or something totally corny like a name from a women's team...


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Thundercats would have rocked. :lol: Yeah it could have been worse... *they could have used Pioneers* or something totally corny like a name from a women's team...


The dance team could have dressed in Pioneer dresses and be called the Pioneer Women. (think of Oklahoma landmarks for the relevance)


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kevin said:


> Thundercats would have rocked. :lol: Yeah it could have been worse... they could have used Pioneers or something totally corny like a name from a women's team...


Like Thunder. Sounds like Storm, or Mercury, or Sparks.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought it'd be Barons. Thunder does sound like a WNBA team, but it isn't all too bad. Now all they need to do is rename the Ford Center to the THUNDER DOME! Too much? Okay.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I thought it'd be Barons. Thunder does sound like a WNBA team, but it isn't all too bad. Now all they need to do is rename the Ford Center to the THUNDER DOME! Too much? Okay.


Actually, although it's too early to play the guessing game, I think it will be Chesapeak Energy Center. They can afford the 50 million it will cost for naming rights for an NBA arena. I don't think the Oklahoma City Ford dealers can.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Their theme song could be AC/DC's Thunderstruck. But if they pick that song, they better live up to it.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

G-Force said:


> Their theme song could be AC/DC's Thunderstruck. But if they pick that song, they better live up to it.


No. That headbanger crap is enough to make a deaf man loose his hearing. It needs to be something that will attract the widest range of fans... AC/DC will NOT fill that need.

Athough I would rather have something else "The Thunder Rolls" comes to mind. Maybe "Thunder Road."


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Weak.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Weak.


+1


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> *No. That headbanger crap is enough to make a deaf man loose his hearing.* It needs to be something that will attract the widest range of fans... AC/DC will NOT fill that need.


blasphemy! :azdaja:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

oh yeah +3


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Barons would have been much better.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeh i wasnt hugely keen on Barons but its much better than 'thunder'


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I always liked Outlaws ... can't complain too much about the name until I have to read about how Team X "stole Oklahoma City's thunder" and came from behind to get the win.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yep... the amount of thunder/storm puns will be horrible lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think thunder is a good name for marketing purposes.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hallway said:


> No. That headbanger crap is enough to make a deaf man loose his hearing. It needs to be something that will attract the widest range of fans... AC/DC will NOT fill that need.
> 
> Athough I would rather have something else "The Thunder Rolls" comes to mind. Maybe "Thunder Road."


Headbanger crap? Wow, nothing like being inclusive and recognizing good music. I do believe that the Spurs use "Back in Black" as one of their theme songs.

G-Force


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Thundercats would've been better. Start every game with the announcer saying "Thunder! Thunder! Thundercats! HOOOOO".


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> Weak.


+4


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

G-Force said:


> Headbanger crap? Wow, nothing like being inclusive and recognizing good music. I do believe that the Spurs use "Back in Black" as one of their theme songs.
> 
> G-Force


Good music comes from the heart, not the mouth. I hear none of this loud, earpirecing noise like you want coming from the heart.

BTW. before you decide on a rebuttal, I must tell you. Until arthritis caused me to retire, I was a professional musician.
:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Hallway said:


> Good music comes from the heart, not the mouth. I hear none of this loud, earpirecing noise like you want coming from the heart.
> 
> BTW. before you decide on a rebuttal, I must tell you. Until arthritis caused me to retire, I was a professional musician.
> :smoothcriminal:


So anything you like comes from the heart, and everything you don't comes from the mouth.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

Chan said:


> So anything you like comes from the heart, and everything you don't comes from the mouth.


I never said that. Obviously you are not a musician.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Hallway said:


> No. That headbanger crap is enough to make a deaf man loose his hearing. It needs to be something that will attract the widest range of fans... AC/DC will NOT fill that need.
> 
> Athough I would rather have something else "The Thunder Rolls" comes to mind. Maybe "Thunder Road."


Garth Brooks and Bruce Springsteen do not appeal to any wider base than AC/DC. Simply a different base.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Hallway said:


> I never said that. Obviously you are not a musician.


You're simply coming across as a bitter old man who wants the kids to turn down the volume on their music. As a musician, you should recognize that different people express themselves in different ways.


----------



## Hallway (Jul 13, 2008)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> You're simply coming across as a bitter old man who wants the kids to turn down the volume on their music. As a musician, you should recognize that different people express themselves in different ways.


First. I'm not "old." Second, that loud crap YOU call music will get you nothing but a hearing aid one day. AC/DC will not appeal to the majority. BTW. I'm not "bitter" either. I suggest you not pass judgment on someone you don't know.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Hallway said:


> First. I'm not "old." Second, that loud crap YOU call music will get you nothing but a hearing aid one day. AC/DC will not appeal to the majority. BTW. I'm not "bitter" either. I suggest you not pass judgment on someone you don't know.


AC/DC will appeal to far more people than whatever you're referring to (country music i'm guessing.)


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Hallway said:


> First. I'm not "old." Second, that loud crap YOU call music will get you nothing but a hearing aid one day. AC/DC will not appeal to the majority. BTW. I'm not "bitter" either. I suggest you not pass judgment on someone you don't know.


Note that I don't know you, nor do I care how you are in real life. I'm simply saying you're coming across that way. 

Also note that I hate AC/DC. In fact, I'd much rather listen to Springsteen or Garth Brooks than them. However, to pass judgement on an entire genre is narrow-sighted and as a musician, you should know better.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> +4


+5

"Thunder" sucks, just like Miami "Heat" sucks and Orlando "Magic" sucks. What does one member of the Heat get referred to as? A "Heat"? That sounds even dumber than calling the whole team by that moniker. 

If you call the team "Thunderbirds" - which I thought was a plenty good name - at least you know what to call one member of the team. 

I know I'm straying from the topic - but what's up with changing the Tampa Bay Devil Rays to just the "Rays." Did MLB offend some conservative Christians? Forgive me, but until the "Redskins" and "Braves" get their names changed, I'm not going to shed a tear over a team named for a friggin' fish. 

OK, I'll bring it back on topic - why not the Oklahoma City Dust Devils? That's right - it might not be Christian enough for Major League Baseball, but we'll take the big bad "D" word in the sport where arenas around the country blast "Hells Bells" (yes, by AC/DC), late in games to build tension.


----------

